# The Iver is done! Pics........



## squeedals (Jul 2, 2015)

Did a mild resto on the Iver that I bought last Fall. Original rims and Vitalic Clincher tires. Now the Whizzer project is on the bench. Zen.........


Don


----------



## Gsbecker (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful!
Nice Work


----------



## squeedals (Jul 2, 2015)

Gsbecker said:


> Beautiful!
> Nice Work



Thanks.......I try to marry the original with the redone...........keeping everything as correct as I can. The tires were a real job. I took them off the rims and cleaned them in hot water and soap. Then I had to glue the large slash you see in the pic. Tube them both and back on the cleaned up metal clad wood rims. Added the light and batt tube, which is copper. I have about 30 hours in her. Now the Whizzer build starting with a 41 Road Master. 

Don


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 2, 2015)

It is done, well done.! Looks great!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2015)

A real beauty!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks Great!


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 2, 2015)

Look's great,I'll bet she pedal's real easy, seeing how there's no chain.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 2, 2015)

Yummy!


----------



## Handyman (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice clean Iver.......................great looking bike, well done!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nicely done. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 3, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> Look's great,I'll bet she pedal's real easy, seeing how there's no chain.





Reverse is a breeze! LOL! Haven't had a chance to put the chain on..........

Don


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2015)

Those are clincher rims and tires?


----------



## squeedals (Jul 3, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Those are clincher rims and tires?






Yepper........they are.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Jul 3, 2015)

What year is this?? I bought this same exact bike from another member on here. Has all the original parts except wheels and was repainted some time ago. I've always wanted an iver j and now I own one but I don't know too much about em. Do you know about what year your bike is?


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 3, 2015)

Very nice job! Just a chain and a little cloth covered wire for your electrics and your done.
I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeedals (Jul 3, 2015)

Rebel_56 said:


> What year is this?? I bought this same exact bike from another member on here. Has all the original parts except wheels and was repainted some time ago. I've always wanted an iver j and now I own one but I don't know too much about em. Do you know about what year your bike is?



As far as I can tell........looking at old catalog pics, 1927.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 3, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> Very nice job! Just a chain and a little cloth covered wire for your electrics and your done.
> I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Yep.......have the chain and the wire.......just need to do it.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 25, 2019)

Totally in love with this bike! I love the Vitalic tires on it. One day when I win the lottery I'm going to recreate the Vitalic tire tread in 700C tires.


----------

